# My Pumpkin Thief



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Finally got my pics posted.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=842


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has a butt!

A very fine pumpkin thief, and he also has a very cool jack-o-lantern.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Great job!!! How was the build? Did you make the skull out of foil? I bet you got a great reaction from the ToTs.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Carl looks cool! Thanks for posting so many pics.

Hands and feet, hands and feet! How'd ya make 'em?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL..with his ass sticking up like that, it looks like you modeled him after Jim Carey! Nice job.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's a creepy looking guy. I love him.


----------

